# When do they stop growing?



## blueboy

It's been a long time since I have had a puppy and I was wondering at what age do they usually stop growing. I'm sure each dog is different, but just looking for an approximate age. Just curious. Thanks in advance,


----------



## ames

I have heard double their weight at 4 months for a good adult weight average, by 2 they will have "grown" up and by around 3 is when they fill out, chest could drop, etc.


----------



## angelbaby

usually upwards for the 1st year and then they fill out till 2-3 depending on the dog. but yes good estimate for weight is to double the weight he/she was at 4 months


----------



## blueboy

I have heard about the 4th month thing before. I did not realize they would grow all the way up to the age of 3. I really dont care how big or small she ends up being. She will be what she will be. She is 7 months old and around 40lbs. I call her my mini pit because she looks so grown up just in a small mini package.


----------



## bahamutt99

My 4-year-old is 43 lbs and my 7-year-old is maybe 47, so your girl isn't too mini. She's a nice standard weight for a female. She will stop growing in height around a year or so, and then spend another year or two growing into her bones. It depends on the genetics of what's in her pedigree, at least partly. It seems like the smaller ones finish growing more quickly than the bigger ones, at least in terms of maturity.


----------



## Brianchris

my boy is really lean, and tall, at 4 months he was something like 26lbs. he is now 55lbs and 11 months.... but yes, 2-3 yrs they fill out, 1 yr they peak at height....


----------



## Sadie

I wish they stopped growing when I told them to LOL Then they would stay cute and little forever ... They actually reach their expected height by 1 years old. Between 2-3 years old is when they will start to fill out sideways. By 3 they will be finished growing.


----------



## performanceknls

I agree, about 11 months to 1 year they are as tall as they are going to be but can continue to fill out till about 3. Siren is 38lbs and so are her daughters (or about that weight) I have several females who are about 40lbs so your girl is about right for an APBT. They might be on the smaller end but not rare to have a 40lb female.


----------



## babyblu

So my 15 month old lil girl blue nose gotti/razor shes about 65lbs maybe couple more is that big for a girl? and im pretty sure shes still filling in, what is a good guess for a weight?


----------



## Mr.JayCee

Blue nose is nothing but a nose color, not type of dog. But since you stated that she's gotti/razor,she's a bully, not APBT, so weights between those breeds will be significantly different.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smokey3

We adopted our Smokey when he was 14 months old...almost 3 months ago...and he's noticeably bigger and longer. I'd estimate he's about an 85 lb "lap dog" now, having put on 5 lbs or so since the adoption. :roll:


----------



## Bull Pitbulls

My female Jersey was 60lbs at 7 months and kept getting thicker until 18 months. She's is now 90lbs.


----------



## Doge

I feel like my girl is an outlier 😂😂 shes 5 months and about 40 pounds already

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdizzle1

My female puppy was 46 pounds at 5 months old. She's probably well over 50 lbs now, and she's 7 months old. I read that females usually get to be about 17-20 inches tall. Mine is already 20 inches tall. I measured from the floor to her middle back. I saw that one of you said your female was 90 lbs! That's a big girl! I wonder how big my baby is going to get...


----------



## jdizzle1

Is that a picture of Jersey? If that is, she looks like she might have mastiff in her. 90lbs is huge!


----------



## Flux

This post is 6 years old lol


----------

